# If I change to a cheaper VHI plan is there any waiting period?



## johnd (13 Mar 2013)

If I change to a cheaper VHI plan is there any waiting period? Got the impression from talking to a customer service agent that there is. Seems a bit unfair since cover is being reduced anyway.

I though people could switch between insurance companies and plans without any penalties being applied.


----------



## PolkaDot (13 Mar 2013)

No there should not be a waiting period. What the customer service agent was probably advising you of is that if you choose to go back to a higher plan in future, you will then have a waiting period for any cover which was not part of the cheaper plan you are leaving.


----------



## snowyb (13 Mar 2013)

There are 2 different types of waiting periods.
1. Inpatient waiting periods.
2. Outpatient waiting periods.

Outpatient waiting periods are age related.
Laya Healthcare is the only provider that doesn't have any waiting times for outpatient cover, regardless of age.

The HIA website shows a chart of all providers and the relevant waiting times.

www.hia.ie/consumer-information/waiting-periods/switching-upgrade-waiting-periods/

Regarding inpatient waiting times, this relates to extra inpatient benefits only in respect of a pre-existing condition.  If you don't have a pre-existing condition, no waiting time applies.  
Even if you do have a pre-existing condition and a waiting time is applied, you are still covered on your previous plan, until your waiting time is over, just for the extra cover for the pre-existing condition only.

VHI are the only company that have waiting times for new conditions that arise in respect of higher inpatient benefits on the new plan.  Details are also shown on a chart on the HIA website.

So, with VHI if you are under 50, you would have no waiting times for higher outpatient expenses.
If you have no pre-existing condition, you would have no inpatient waiting time.   However, you would have to wait for 6 months before using higher cover for any new conditions that occur on the new plan.  You would still be covered under your old plan for those benefits while waiting - so you don't lose out.

All other providers, just apply a waiting time for a pre-existing condition - details on;
www.hia.ie/consumer-information/waiting-periods/switching-upgrade-waiting-periods/

What plan are you on at the moment and what plan are you considering switching to?

Snowyb


----------



## johnd (13 Mar 2013)

The plan we are on is Healthplus access. Its over 1500 euro per adult so looking for a cheaper option. Someone mentioned One Plan 250 or One Plan 500 but I'm not sure what is the best option.


----------



## snowyb (13 Mar 2013)

Hi Johnd,

The 2 plans you've mentioned have no cover for Mater Private or Blackrock Clinic at all.
They also have a charge(excess) of 250 and 500 for private hospital cover, so the only cover still the same as Plan B(healthplus access)
is public hospital cover.
So I would NOT recommend these plans as an alternative to plan b.

Alternative options as follows including public,private and hi tech hospital cover and outpatient cover;
Plans with a hospital excess;
1.  Plan PMI 10 11;       price per adult;      945pa -  good hospital cover at all levels + outpatient cover.
2.  Plan PMI 14 11;       price per adult;     1050pa - same hospital cover at all levels + more outpatients(note price increase on 28/3/13 included)
3.  Plan PMI 25 11;       price per adult;      1172pa - same hospital cover at all levels + higher outpatients.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?67&252&257&276/
Note the cheapest plan without outpatients is One Plan price 943pa -  PMI 10 11 is better value.

Plans without a hospital excess as follows;
1. Plan PMI 30 12        price per adult;  1104pa - same hospital, no hospital excess, very limited outpatients.
2. Plan PMI 05 11        price per adult;  1244pa - same hospital, no hospital excess, excellent outpatients.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?67&314&232/


If hi-tech hospital cover is not a priority,  the following plan has hi-tech cover for cardiac surgery and orthopaedic surgery.  
It has no hi-tech cover for any other type of surgery but has very good out-patient cover. 

Plan PMI 26 12;   Price per adult;   933pa   -   good hospital and very good outpatients.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?67&287/



If you are interested in switching providers, Laya healthcare have very good alternatives well worth considering as follows;

1. Total Health Choice;      price per adult;     874(900)  -  good hospital + good outpatient cover 50% refund,hosp excess 100.
2. Company Care Plus;       price per adult;    1059(1090) - good hospital + higher outpatient cover 75% refund,no hosp excess.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?67&323&198/

Prices in brackets include a 3% charge if you pay by instalments.

Laya have no age related waiting times for outpatients(even higher outpatients).
Inpatient waiting times are for pre-existing conditions only.


Plenty of food for thought.

Snowyb


----------



## johnd (14 Mar 2013)

Thank you Snowyb for all the information you provided. Very grateful as it's hard to know what the best plans are. I'll go through them with my wife and we'll then decide.

All the Best.


----------

